#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Bekeerling zoekt zorgzame dame

## _Adil

Salaam aleikom,

Ik ben een bekeerling van 27 jaar oud die op zoek is naar een dame om in de toekomst mee te trouwen in sha Allah.

Ik:
-Woonachtig in Rotterdam
-In sha Allah afgestudeerd in juli(hbo)
- Praktiserend, rustig, ruimdenkend, hou van humor, zorgzaam, baardje en 1.70m

Jij:
-Woonachtig in omgeving Rotterdam
-Serieus, praktiserend of intentie om te praktiseren, zorgzaam, liefdevol, begripvol

Heb je interesse of vragen? Stuur gerust een pb.

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!

----------


## Cocovenucaza

Pm me

----------


## Lila158

Je mag mij ook een pm sturen

----------


## Fatihazoektbekeerling

Pm als u wilt

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!!

----------


## Sarah84

Kun je mij pm-en?

----------


## Lezenswaard H.

Aha, dus zo krijg je de vrouwtjes. Ik ga me ook maar eens bekeren.

----------

